# bolivian ram.......growth



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i have noticed a small growth on the back end of one of my bolivian rams. like hard and a little red looking?? he is happy in himself just wondered wat it could b?? water params r normal and am currently treating with myxazin for a dif problem???? anyone any thoughts?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Any chance of pictures?


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

heres a really bad pic, he dont stay still very long and my phone isnt that good!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Lioness, that ram is a blue ram(_Microgeophagus ramirezi_), not bolivian ram(_Microgeophagus altispinosa_). They're more delicate than the bolivians but are extremely hardy once they become accustomed to your tank. It appears your blue ram is female. I can see its belly being slightly pink. Only females have pink bellies.

It does not appear to be sick and neither does the spot appear to endanger its life but the spot may be a sign of bacterial infection or just wound(although it does not look like wound to me either but possibly peeling off of its slime coat?). I would monitor it closely and keep tip-top water conditions. If you have a spare tank, isolate her as this will prevent any possible transmission of diseases if ever it appears that the spot is related to bacterial infections.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

oh??? it was sold to me as a bolivian, i think the 1 i got with it is a bolivian, its colour not as nice. a mistake made by the lfs, luckily shes not aggresive


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your lfs was giving you inaccurate information I guess.

Here's my alpha male bolivian ram. He has passed away last year.:shake:


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

yes my other 1 looks like that, how do u sex them heres a pic


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

There's no accurate way to sex bolivian rams. I had a difficult time sexing them although it appears females tend to be smaller. What's the size of that bolivian?


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

ahhh never mind! they r great friends!!! thanks for all the info blue!!


----------

